# Dug a few Pittsburgh hutchs years ago.



## TrashPanda (Apr 12, 2020)

Many moons ago I was lucky enough to dig this with a few others.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 12, 2020)

Those are nice. I like those. LEON.


----------

